# Need a driver for my child... How to go about it?



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Both my wife and I are starting new jobs in Abu Dhabi. We have a two-year-old who will be going to a nursery for half-day 3 days a week and staying at home with a nanny for the rest of the time. We need a car service *with a child seat* that will three times a week pick up our nanny from our home, drive her to the nursery, then drive her back home with our baby. A total 30 min involvement each time.

So far I tried Careem and TRANSAD, and neither have car seats (Careem does in Dubai, but not in Abu Dhabi...). I have sent a request for information to Uber, but I am not holding my breath.

My plan B is to get a regular driver and have him - if he doesn't have one - install one of our ISOFIX seats for every ride. A bit of a pain for him...

Any suggestions and ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

A friend got their nanny through her driving test and an additional car: problem solved.


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

We finally settled on Careem. The nanny brings the car seat with her to install in the car. So far so good.


----------

